# TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

market hall :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 27 2011, 12:36 PM~19972670
> *MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 
> 
> ...


ALL READY DALLES WHO'S COMEING


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

LAYLO66 BE THERE :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghetto Dreams cc 
Approves of this location


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Individuals gon be in the house


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 27 2011, 04:57 PM~19973767
> *Individuals gon be in the house
> *


Deep :biggrin:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

VETERANOS C.C. WILL BE THERE :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

houston will be there


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 27 2011, 02:16 PM~19973113
> *ALL READY DALLES WHO'S COMEING
> *


IS IT INDOOR SHOW ? OR OUTSIDE ?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 27 2011, 02:16 PM~19973113
> *ALL READY DALLES WHO'S COMEING
> *












   
OUR YOU READY DALLAS !!!!!!
ON-LINE REGISTRATION COMING SOON.
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Feb 27 2011, 09:05 PM~19976014
> *IS IT INDOOR SHOW ? OR OUTSIDE ?
> *


Indoor and if we have to outdoor to


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 09:21 PM~19976202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's on now


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

CORPUS CHRISTI WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CITY STYLE CC :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY CALIFORNIA WILL BE THERE TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT TO TORRES EMPIRE  *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 SUBLIMINAL WILL BE THERE!?!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Feb 28 2011, 02:27 AM~19978247
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CALIFORNIA WILL BE THERE TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT TO TORRES EMPIRE
> *


Thank you


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 28 2011, 06:51 AM~19978667
> *  :0 SUBLIMINAL WILL BE THERE!?!
> *


We will see you there


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 27 2011, 02:39 PM~19973243
> *Ghetto Dreams cc
> Approves of this location
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON HOMIES


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 27 2011, 03:57 PM~19973767
> *Individuals gon be in the house
> *


SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 27 2011, 01:07 PM~19972794
> *market hall  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ON-LINE REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN SUNDAY MARCH 06 WILL POST LINK.
FOR ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT:
TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
or
MARCELLA (916)204-8926

 :cheesy:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

will it be indoor or outdoor


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

You know The Boulevard Aces will be there......

"Showin' up & Showin' off" .

TTMFT


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 03:00 PM~19990304
> *ON-LINE REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN SUNDAY MARCH 06 WILL POST LINK.
> FOR ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT:
> TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
> ...


need a 20x20 how much indoor with elc thanks :yes: :x:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 1 2011, 05:45 PM~19991610
> *will it be indoor or outdoor
> *


See you there Homie


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Mar 1 2011, 05:59 PM~19991727
> *
> 
> You know The Boulevard Aces will be there......
> ...


You guys r always showin' up & showin' of right on Homies     see you there


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19991610
> *will it be indoor or outdoor
> *


BOTH


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 27 2011, 02:36 PM~19972670
> *MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be nice, really digging the new spot "Market Hall"


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Mar 3 2011, 02:05 PM~20006902
> *It's going to be nice, really digging the new spot "Market Hall"
> *


HELL YEA!!! ME TOO!!! ALWAYS LIKED THE LOWRIDER SHOWS THERE BACK IN THE DAY... WAS WONDERING WHY THEY DIDNT HAVE SHOWS THERE ANYMORE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 3 2011, 12:45 PM~20006780
> *BOTH
> *



ok cool i am thinking about doing a full display...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GT WILL BE THERE FO SHO


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

JOKERZ WILL BE READY :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ON-LINE REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN SUNDAY MARCH 06 WILL POST LINK.
FOR ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT:
TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
or
MARCELLA (916)204-8926


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

ROYAL CLASSICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

ROYAL CLASSICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 3 2011, 02:12 PM~20007799
> *:cheesy:
> *


HAPPY B DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 3 2011, 03:53 PM~20008511
> *HELL YEA!!! ME TOO!!! ALWAYS LIKED THE LOWRIDER SHOWS THERE BACK IN THE DAY... WAS WONDERING WHY THEY DIDNT HAVE SHOWS THERE ANYMORE!! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ON NOW HOMIE HERE IN BIG D


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 3 2011, 05:31 PM~20009184
> *ok cool i am thinking about doing a full display...
> *


SHOW THEM WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE!!! DO IT BIG IN BIG D
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Mar 3 2011, 08:56 PM~20010939
> *GT WILL BE THERE FO SHO
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 4 2011, 09:54 AM~20014115
> *JOKERZ WILL BE READY  :cheesy:
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 4 2011, 01:38 PM~20015348
> *ON-LINE REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN SUNDAY MARCH 06 WILL POST LINK.
> FOR ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT:
> TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
> ...


GET READY DALLES!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Mar 4 2011, 02:11 PM~20015579
> *ROYAL CLASSICS WILL BE THERE
> *


ROYAL CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 5 2011, 02:57 AM~20020404
> *ROYAL CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

[/quote]

JUST SOME OF OUR RIDES!!!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Feb 27 2011, 02:28 PM~19973174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyelizde (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 27 2011, 12:36 PM~19972670
> *MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 
> 
> ...


COWBOYS LIFE C.C. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by babyelizde_@Mar 5 2011, 04:15 PM~20023160
> *COWBOYS LIFE C.C. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


See you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

THIS WILL BE THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS.
RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 

TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
or
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 [/SIZE]


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: 405 PRIDE WILL B THER


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 5 2011, 03:45 AM~20020376
> *HAPPY B DAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. will fo sho be in the house!  

















Lezzon Lerned 86 Cutty 









Marcos' 3 Wheel









Kermit









New project hopefully to be done by Aug 28


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 6 2011, 10:38 AM~20027285
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Im gonna break my piggy bank to try to make it out there. :biggrin: :thumbsup: Whats up Sam and Marcella?? If i go out there im gonna have to call my wifey that i have out there so i can have somewhere to stay at and with.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Mar 6 2011, 11:10 PM~20032446
> *Im gonna break my piggy bank to try to make it out there. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Whats up Sam and Marcella?? If i go out there im gonna have to call my wifey that i have out there so i can have somewhere to stay at and with.
> *


Wassss up Homie hope to see you there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TRUE CLASSICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 12:34 AM~20032899
> *TRUE CLASSICS WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 7 2011, 02:30 AM~20033144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BLVD ACES will be there !


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 7 2011, 07:34 AM~20033684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 6 2011, 10:38 AM~20027285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 if you want in door you best pre reg !!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 7 2011, 06:00 AM~20033394
> *
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 6 2011, 11:08 AM~20027415
> *:thumbsup: 405 PRIDE WILL B THER
> *


Come on with it Homies


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

YOU KNOW ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 8 2011, 01:02 PM~20043119
> *YOU KNOW ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


I GOT LOVE FOR ILLEGAL TOYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 8 2011, 01:02 PM~20043119
> *YOU KNOW ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


TORRES EMPIRE GOT LOVE FOR ILLEGAL TOYS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Mar 3 2011, 08:56 PM~20010939
> *GT WILL BE THERE FO SHO
> *


  GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the love we're looking forward to the show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 8 2011, 10:31 PM~20047573
> * GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


GOODTIMES in DALLES it on now


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 9 2011, 11:13 AM~20050780
> *
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 7 2011, 12:55 PM~20035685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Mar 6 2011, 06:08 PM~20029821
> *TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. will fo sho be in the house!
> 
> 
> ...


DALLAS MARKET HALL IS GOING TO HAVE SOME TIEMPOS LOCOS AUG 28


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sam torres always puts good shows  Tell Jesse & Jr. to get the Bud lights ready 
:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 27 2011, 12:36 PM~19972670
> *MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 11 2011, 02:51 PM~20069229
> *Sam torres always puts good shows    Tell Jesse & Jr. to get the Bud lights ready
> :cheesy:
> *


All ready Homie I'll do that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

what are da categories?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pharaohsie (Jan 24, 2007)

Is the date and location in the magazine wrong?? It says Aug 14 @ the convention center, or is this another show?? :wow:


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

LOS BAJITOS will be there!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pharaohsie_@Mar 12 2011, 09:44 PM~20078311
> *Is the date and location in the magazine wrong?? It says Aug 14 @ the convention center, or is this another show?? :wow:
> *


they will have it fixed next magazine 8/28/11


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Mar 12 2011, 10:33 PM~20078672
> *LOS BAJITOS  will be there!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Mar 12 2011, 02:29 PM~20075337
> *what are da categories?
> *


We will have a catagory for you :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 08:51 PM~20092761
> *
> ******     <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Smooth~N~Low will be there*


----------



## pharaohsie (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 14 2011, 03:26 PM~20089676
> *they will have it fixed next magazine 8/28/11
> *


Thanks for the update big homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*YOU ALREADY KNOW THE BIG BAD DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE!!! GEEEA!!!*


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE READY!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 15 2011, 10:16 AM~20096489
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE READY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wassssss up dalla      s lowriders


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 15 2011, 10:23 AM~20096522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 AM~20095862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMOOTH~N~LOW IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pharaohsie_@Mar 15 2011, 09:48 AM~20096317
> *Thanks for the update big homie. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 15 2011, 03:47 PM~20097845
> *wassssss up dalla          s lowriders
> *


  wats up sam cant wait for the show homie ... well be ready!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 15 2011, 02:05 PM~20097972
> * wats up sam cant wait for the show homie ... well be ready!
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I will be there... :biggrin: and so will Joe with new stuff to brag on... :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 15 2011, 07:38 PM~20100697
> *I will be there... :biggrin: and so will Joe with new stuff to brag on... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of junk in the trunk.see you there Homies :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 16 2011, 08:16 AM~20104884
> *That's a lot of junk in the trunk.see you there Homies  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *

















****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 05:38 PM~20070349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20050093
> *Thanks for the love we're looking forward to the show
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

>


JUST SOME OF OUR RIDES!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll definately be there


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 7 2011, 12:27 AM~20032875
> *Wassss up Homie hope to see you there
> *


Que onda Sam? I'm gonna try to make it. It's been a while that I've haven't done a nice roadtrip. But I am leaning towards going out there . Looks like its gonna be a good 24 hr drive. But I'm sure it will be worth it....


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Mar 18 2011, 08:20 AM~20120786
> *I'll definately be there
> *


And we know this man!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Mar 18 2011, 08:47 AM~20120933
> *Que onda Sam? I'm gonna try to make it. It's been a while that I've haven't done a nice roadtrip. But I am leaning towards going out there . Looks like its gonna be a good 24 hr drive. But I'm sure it will be worth it....
> *


That would be the shit Homie we will VIP you.let me know


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2011, 01:14 PM~20122604
> *TTT
> *


MRCHAVEZ IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 18 2011, 11:09 PM~20126500
> *MRCHAVEZ    IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> *


Waco,tx will be there......!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Where you at Dalles


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 18 2011, 10:39 AM~20121265
> *And we know this man!!
> *



Lol surrounded by the R.O Fam of course!

Black n Yellow all day EVERYDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Mar 21 2011, 07:17 AM~20141065
> *Lol surrounded by the R.O Fam of course!
> 
> Black n Yellow all day EVERYDAY!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WILL BE THERE  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20146391
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 21 2011, 11:36 PM~20148634
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS WILL BE THERE      :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

SAM WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING?


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 23 2011, 12:24 AM~20158145
> *SAM WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING?
> *


Cool Homie R you ready for our shows Homie


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump Bump 

Pass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

*XG* _Photos_ will be there! :biggrin: 

*Texas Ranflas C.C.* will be there!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> ****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 23 2011, 01:04 PM~20161428
> *:cheesy:
> *


wasss up homegril
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by XG_@Mar 24 2011, 08:21 AM~20168253
> *XG  Photos will be there!  :biggrin:
> 
> Texas Ranflas C.C. will be there!
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE 4 OUR 1ST LRM AND SAM TORRES SHOW... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170978
> *WE WILL BE THERE 4 OUR 1ST LRM AND SAM TORRES SHOW...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 24 2011, 05:39 PM~20171904
> *I will be there... :biggrin:
> *


See you there Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

what performers u got coming?


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 08:54 AM~20191659
> *
> *


Wasss up Homie


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 27 2011, 01:08 PM~20193258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You coming with me Homie TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Royalty Car Club will be in the house!!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 27 2011, 02:36 PM~19972670
> *MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 27 2011, 09:04 PM~20197194
> *Legacy will be in the house...Abilene, and Dallas chapters
> *


we r going to have the biggest show in dallas we have some big thing going on for show so you all better reg soon limited space indoor first come basses thank you from torresempire :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 24 2011, 03:52 PM~20170365
> *wasss up homegril
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 28 2011, 12:37 AM~20198039
> *we r going to have the biggest show in dallas we have some big thing going on for show so you all better reg soon limited space indoor first come basses thank you from torresempire :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hell yea we want the indoor spots


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 28 2011, 04:23 PM~20203246
> *Hell yea we want the indoor spots
> *


Come and get you some indoor Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 27 2011, 04:39 PM~20194448
> *You coming with me Homie TO THE TOP!!!!!
> *


 :h5: :wave: uffin: Wouldn't miss it for anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 27 2011, 06:37 PM~20194430
> *Wasss up Homie
> *



Sup Sam?? Just Getting My 61 Ready For The Show...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW BRINGIN ALL 3 OF MY PROJECTS OUT

.ALLAS LOWRIDERS:.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 30 2011, 08:24 PM~20223299
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW BRINGIN ALL 3 OF MY PROJECTS OUT
> 
> .ALLAS LOWRIDERS:.
> *


Can't wait to see them Homie


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 30 2011, 08:18 PM~20223215
> *
> *


Bring that Monte Homie


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 27 2011, 12:36 PM~19972670
> *MORE INFO SOON...MEANTIME, CONTACT YOUR FRIENDLY...."PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 
> 
> ...


Come with it Dallas :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Come one come all !!!!!!! Tonight @ Midnight Come party with us @ La Zona Rosa Cabaret !!!!!! 1676 Regal Row !!!!!! This Friday @ midnight it will be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!!! So bring your beer , wine , liquor , ice chest , pop bottles on these models , bring all that you can drink !!!!!! Also this Saturday & Sunday it will also be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!! Cover only $15 to $30 !!!!!! Don't forget La Zona Rosa Cabaret Car Show !!!!! April 24th 2011 from 12 pm to 7 pm !!!!!!! Vehicle set up from 9 am to 12 noon !!!!!! Bikini contest from 5 pm to 6 pm !!!!! Trophy's from 6 pm to 7 pm !!!!! Live Dj - Beer Specials - Free Food - Very Beautiful Women - The best DFW has to offer !!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Come one come all !!!!!!! Tonight @ Midnight Come party with us @ La Zona Rosa Cabaret !!!!!! 1676 Regal Row !!!!!! This Friday @ midnight it will be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!!! So bring your beer , wine , liquor , ice chest , pop bottles on these models , bring all that you can drink !!!!!! Also this Saturday & Sunday it will also be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!! Cover only $15 to $30 !!!!!! Don't forget La Zona Rosa Cabaret Car Show !!!!! April 24th 2011 from 12 pm to 7 pm !!!!!!! Vehicle set up from 9 am to 12 noon !!!!!! Bikini contest from 5 pm to 6 pm !!!!! Trophy's from 6 pm to 7 pm !!!!! Live Dj - Beer Specials - Free Food - Very Beautiful Women - The best DFW has to offer !!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 1 2011, 10:09 AM~20235781
> *Come one come all !!!!!!! Tonight @ Midnight Come party with us @ La Zona Rosa Cabaret !!!!!! 1676 Regal Row !!!!!! This Friday @ midnight it will be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!!! So bring your beer , wine , liquor , ice chest , pop bottles on these models , bring all that you can drink !!!!!! Also this Saturday & Sunday it will also be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!! Cover only $15 to $30 !!!!!! Don't forget La Zona Rosa Cabaret Car Show !!!!! April 24th 2011 from 12 pm to 7 pm !!!!!!! Vehicle set up from 9 am to 12 noon !!!!!! Bikini contest from 5 pm to 6 pm !!!!! Trophy's from 6 pm to 7 pm !!!!! Live Dj - Beer Specials - Free Food - Very Beautiful Women - The best DFW has to offer !!!!!
> *


Sounds like a party to me


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Apr 2 2011, 10:34 AM~20242247
> *Sounds like a party to me
> *


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 27 2011, 10:12 PM~19975343
> *Deep  :biggrin:
> *


Deeper....Deepest!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

COUNTING THOSE DAYS DOWN, SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 2 2011, 12:28 PM~20242779
> *COUNTING THOSE DAYS DOWN, SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 AM~20247689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 2 2011, 12:28 PM~20242779
> *COUNTING THOSE DAYS DOWN, SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT
> *


This will be the biggest one in Dalles this year!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 2 2011, 11:58 AM~20242631
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

We will be there homi


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

****** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRESEMPIRE</a>****** </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@Apr 6 2011, 06:08 PM~20276630
> *We will be there homi
> *


all ready Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I CANT PRINT THE FORM OUT....ANYONE ELSE HAVING THIS PROBLEM.

SCRIBD.....IS NOT PLAYING NICE


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 09:57 AM~20235698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

April 24 2011 @ La Zona Rosa Cabaret .... 1676 Regal Row .... 2nd Annual Car Show .... Come out and stun with your ride's !!!!!  Also don't forget The Family Affair Tour Car Show with Torres Empire & Empire Customz @ Dallas Market Hall August 28 2011 along with Lowrider Magazine !!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

WASSSSS UP DALLAS


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 01:22 PM~20382135
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD HOMIES


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Apr 10 2011, 12:16 PM~20304027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Apr 20 2011, 07:44 PM~20385223
> *TTT
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

to the top


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

April 24 2011La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row 2nd Annual Custom Car Show !!!!!! 
Free Food , B.Y.O.B. !!!!! Car Club's come show some love !!!!!! 
After your show , picnic's , or just wanna get away come hang with us !!!!! La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

April 24 2011La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row 2nd Annual Custom Car Show !!!!!! 
Free Food , B.Y.O.B. !!!!! Car Club's come show some love !!!!!! 
After your show , picnic's , or just wanna get away come hang with us !!!!! La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

*April is just about outta here and I'm counting down till August!!! Can't wait!!!  :biggrin: *


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 26 2011, 05:53 PM~20426191
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 26 2011, 11:18 AM~20423385
> *April is just about outta here and I'm counting down till August!!!  Can't wait!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 21 2011, 09:07 AM~20388471
> *to the top
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 17 2011, 01:23 PM~20358858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Apr 20 2011, 07:44 PM~20385223
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 17 2011, 08:32 AM~20357544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'RE READY


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 5 2011, 02:35 PM~20491840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE CELEBRATING "30" YEARS OF LOWRIDING .....

SUNDAY MAY 15TH, 12 NOON - 6PM....MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE BY THE THE BASBALL DIAMONDS !! 

COME OUT AND CHILL WITH THE OLD SCHOOL'RS !!!


DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V - KNON 
DTA - WILL BE PERFORMING 

POP LOCK / BREAK DANCING CONTEST

TUG A WAR
VOLLEYBALL

HOPPING FOR BEER !!

" KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL "


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

say sam is ur LA SHOW SOLD OUT i was thinking of taking my rivi


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

missprint???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 10 2011, 09:00 AM~20521660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@May 9 2011, 11:51 AM~20514692
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE CELEBRATING "30" YEARS OF LOWRIDING .....
> 
> SUNDAY MAY 15TH,  12 NOON - 6PM....MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE BY THE THE BASBALL DIAMONDS !!
> ...


TORRESEMPIRE WILL BE AT THE SHOW     SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20526954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DALLAS SHOW IS 8/28/11 AT MARKET HALL LOWRIDER BOOK WILL HAVE IT RIGHT IN THIS MOUTH LOWRIDER BOOK .


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by estilo71rivi_@May 9 2011, 12:47 PM~20515021
> *say sam is ur LA SHOW  SOLD OUT  i was thinking of taking my rivi
> *


YES IT IS SOLD OUT. BUT YOU SHOULD GO AND GET A TICKIT FOR THE BIGEST SHOW IN LA THAY ARE GOING FAST. ENYONE THAT LOVES LOWRIDING SHOULD MAKE THIS SHOW THAY HAVE NOT HAD A LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE LA CONVENTION CENTER IN 30YEARS. SO YOU BEST BE THERE!!!
LIKE I ALWAY SAY ( TORRESEMPIRE COME AND GET YOU SOME)


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 9 2011, 07:33 PM~20517818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TORRESEMPIRE WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Can't wait sam were ready :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES+May 11 2011, 01:42 PM~20530924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 11 2011, 01:52 PM~20530977
> *Can't wait sam were ready :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU ARE READY HOMIE!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 9 2011, 07:33 PM~20517818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 14 2011, 02:35 PM~20552518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC 1981-2011

OUR MISSION WAS ACCOMPLISHED WITH HAVING ALL THE "OG" PRESIDENTS IN ATTENDANCE ON THIS SPECIAL DAY....

FOUNDER - JACOB MARTINEZ
2ND PREZ - BETO VELASQUEZ
3RD PREZ - ANDY RODRIGUEZ
4TH PREZ - ROY ESQUIBEL (WIFE ROSA ESQUIBEL)
5TH PREZ - TOM ELLICKSON
6TH / CURRENT PREZ- ***** VALDEZ 

IT WAS AN EVENTFUL DAY SEEING SO MANY "OG MEMBERS" SHOW UP FROM THE DATES OF 1981 - 2011...

THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED LOVE ON OUR SPECIAL DAY ....

JOKERZ
COWBOYS LIFE
LOW 4 LYFE

THESE 3 CAR CLUBS WERE THE EARLY BIRDS AND BEAT THE ROYAL CLASSICS TO THE PARK...

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
LA FAMILIA
INSANITY
PRINCIPALES
TRAFFIC
MAJESTICS DFW
MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS
LIMITED EDITION
WESTSIDE
MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S"
ESTILO
ROLLERZ ONLY "DALLAS"
ROLLERZ ONLY "FORT WORTH"
VETERANOS
ROYAL IMAGE
MYSTIC DREAMS
KINGZ
D'TOWN BOMBS
TEXAS RANFLAS
FROST CUSTOMS
TORRES EMPIRE
OAK CLIFF C.C.
ROLLING SOLO
ENVYUS
STRICKLY BUSINESS
LO LOWS
GORILLAS ONLY
DUKES
DIAMOND CITY
PURO PA DELANTE
GHETTO DREAMS
FORGIVEN 
TIEMPOS LOCOS 
UNIDOZ
SUBLIMINAL
PRESIDENTEZ
CHRISTOLOGY
SUPERIOR C.C.
LOUIE & KATHI MORA (SAN ANTONIO)


SPECIAL THANKS TO...
DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V "KNON"
DTA
CHRIS TORRES "LA FAMILIA"
JOSE TENORIO "PHOTOGRAPHY"
ERIC EALBA "TEXAS FINEST"
OFFICER JUAN CARRANZA
OFFICER EDWARD REYES

"HOPPERS" - THANKS FOR KEEP'N IT "OLD SCHOOL"

LO LOWS
ESTILO
ROYAL IMAGE


HOPE WE HAVE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED....IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ABOVE AND YOU WERE THERE, THANKS TO YOU ALSO...IT WAS A VERY BUSY DAY AND HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS ROLL'N IN...

WE HAD WELL OVER 1500 PEOPLE CHILL'N AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

WHAT MORE CAN A "OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB" ASK FOR


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

*Sneak Preview "Best of the Best Bombs 2012 Calendar"*












[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos


XG


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by XG_@May 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20574478
> *Sneak Preview "Best of the Best Bombs 2012 Calendar"
> 
> 
> ...


 I WONT MYING HOMIE!!!!
:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RC PREZ '64_@May 17 2011, 06:45 PM~20573625
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC  1981-2011
> 
> OUR MISSION WAS ACCOMPLISHED WITH HAVING ALL THE "OG"  PRESIDENTS IN ATTENDANCE ON THIS SPECIAL DAY....
> ...


 THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 18 2011, 02:39 PM~20579411
> *I WONT MYING HOMIE!!!!
> *




Lets start on yours Sam! I would love to have your Bomb in this one as well *"Best of the Best Bombs"*!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by XG_@May 18 2011, 02:56 PM~20579980
> *Lets start on yours Sam! I would love to have your Bomb in this one as well "Best of the Best Bombs"!!
> *


IT'S ON HOMIE


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 17 2011, 08:38 PM~20574625
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


ON OUR WAY TO SEE YOU HOMIE. OKC


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 20 2011, 03:17 PM~20594712
> *ON OUR WAY TO SEE YOU HOMIE. OKC
> *


Cool drive safe see you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 20 2011, 09:06 PM~20596850
> *Cool drive safe see you  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE MADE IT BACK WENT GOOD AT THE SHOW AND THE DRIVE HOMIE!!!!        GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 23 2011, 06:34 PM~20613250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@May 24 2011, 10:28 AM~20618267
> *
> *


Wassss up Homies!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 25 2011, 12:15 AM~20624027
> *Wassss up Homies!!
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

JUST TALKED TO THE READIO 97.9 THE BEAT MAKING SOME BIG THING HAPEN IN DALLAS ARE YOU READY DALLAS WASSS UP MAKE SOME NOSE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

LOS DUKES CC DFW B THERE ESE... :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DUKES CC DFW_@May 26 2011, 11:46 AM~20633595
> *LOS DUKES CC DFW B THERE ESE... :thumbsup:  :machinegun:
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES GOT THOSE PRE REGISTRATIONS IN TO THE MANS HANDS TODAY SO IT ON AND POPPIN GT WILL BE IN THE BUILDING


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 09:52 PM~20644615
> *GOODTIMES GOT THOSE PRE REGISTRATIONS IN TO THE MANS HANDS TODAY SO IT ON AND POPPIN  GT WILL BE IN THE BUILDING
> *


YES SIR THERE IS GOING TO BE GOODTIMES AT DALLAS SHOW !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@May 28 2011, 09:19 AM~20646279
> *ttt
> *


WASSSS UP HOMIE


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GOODTIMES C.C. NEW HOPPER READY FOR THAT TORRES EMPIRE TOUR.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 28 2011, 03:36 PM~20647932
> *GOODTIMES C.C. NEW HOPPER READY FOR THAT TORRES EMPIRE TOUR.....   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT 2 SEE THAT GOODTIMES HOPPER AT DALLAS.HOPE IT MAKES IT SO WE CAN GIVE THE PEOPLE A GREAT SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 28 2011, 04:58 PM~20648218
> *I WANT 2 SEE THAT GOODTIMES HOPPER AT DALLAS.HOPE IT MAKES IT SO WE CAN GIVE THE PEOPLE A GREAT SHOW :cheesy:
> *


Can't say it better than that homies.we will show you around homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 28 2011, 04:36 PM~20647932
> *GOODTIMES C.C. NEW HOPPER READY FOR THAT TORRES EMPIRE TOUR.....   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WATS UP ALEX CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE BUMPER OUT HERE IN THE DFW


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 28 2011, 11:29 PM~20649832
> *THATS WATS UP ALEX CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE BUMPER OUT HERE IN THE DFW
> *


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 29 2011, 06:46 PM~20653176
> *  :cheesy:
> *


Wasss up in Roswell NM Homie. that's good your coming Homie. torresempir may be coming to NM Soon Homie .


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

or email: [email protected]


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

Kc Majestics will be there reppin !! Cant wait


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

KC GOON said:


> Kc Majestics will be there reppin !! Cant wait


GOT A PHONE CALL TODAY FROM KC SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ttt*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Cant wait for this show


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Our style oklahoma be there


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

RML3864 said:


> Cant wait for this show


It's going to be a good show you will be happy that your at the show come show time we can't wait ether !!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> Our style oklahoma be there


 We will see you there Homies !!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Vintage Valadez said:


>


Wasss up homie


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Vintage Valadez said:


>


Wasss up homie


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

eriks66 said:


> Our style oklahoma be there


That's right bro, & L.A. will be in the house also....can't wait, gonna be a great show.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> That's right bro, & L.A. will be in the house also....can't wait, gonna be a great show.....:thumbsup:


See you there homies


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

mrchavez said:


>


How is everything going in Waco homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

waco is good... waiting for the show date to get here!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Vintage Valadez said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX Au7gust 28, 2011 DALLAS MARKET HALL*















CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT REGISTRATION FORM AND MAIL IT IN!!!
http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ 








PLEASE CONTACT : TIM WALLS (214)356-0352 or
Marcella (916)204*8926
or email: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

OC STYLE '64 said:


> :thumbsup:


:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

]














CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT REGISTRATION FORM AND MAIL IT IN!!!
http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ 








PLEASE CONTACT : TIM WALLS (214)356-0352 or
Marcella (916)204*8926
or email: [email protected]


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SAM TORRES said:


> How is everything going in Waco homie


saw your article in the lrm mag:thumbsup::thumbsup:... badass,


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

oh yea and ''the peoples chump'' tryn to act gangsta!!:run::sprint::sprint:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Vintage Valadez said:


>


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> oh yea and ''the peoples chump'' tryn to act gangsta!!:run::sprint::sprint:


SAY MAN YOU GOT ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I :ninja:.......YA DIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

People's Choice said:


> SAY MAN YOU GOT ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I :ninja:.......YA DIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


People's choice?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

93caddy said:


> People's choice?


YES PEOPLE'S CHOICE:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

People's Choice said:


> SAY MAN YOU GOT ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I :ninja:.......YA DIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

SAM TORRES said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sam sent you a PM...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

65rivi said:


> Sam sent you a PM...


Wasss up Homies


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

SAM TORRES said:


> Wasss up Homies


Sam did you get a chance to read the private message I sent you?....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT REGISTRATION FORM AND MAIL IT IN!!!
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope my suburban ready homie


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

omarrod48 said:


> I hope my suburban ready homie


We will be waiting for you Homie let do this!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

omarrod48 said:


> I hope my suburban ready homie


We will be waiting for you Homie let do this!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*da*

]*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *



*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:









2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2011)
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS* 


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom 
Street Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom
Mild Custom
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom
’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
s
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)

*Awards Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving*
*Outstanding Metal Engraving*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
*Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating. 
　


*Best of Show Awards *


*　*
Best of Show Car
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*PRIZES* 

1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in 
a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the 
event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. 

2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second 
and Third Prize 
will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less 
than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the 
event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, 
they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no 
additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). 
Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half 
(1/2) of the stated prize value. 




*Bicycle Classes* 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
 ​


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

View attachment 327169
OUR-STYLE CC :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

What is the cut off for registration?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT REGISTRATION FORM AND MAIL IT IN!!!
http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ 








PLEASE CONTACT : TIM WALLS (214)356-0352 or
Marcella (916)204*8926
or email: [email protected]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX August 28, 2011 DALLAS MARKET HALL*

*I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!*
*AIN't NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!!*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

This should be an awesome show!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Is this show sold out ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

WHO IS PERFORMING AT THE SHOW


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

84 BLAZER said:


> Is this show sold out ?


The inside is sold out, but we have lots of room outside:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Registration will be over August 14th and we are still working on the acts:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Can we give you "Peoples choice" registration forms?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW PRINT-OUT REGISTRATION FORM AND MAIL IT IN!!!
http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ 








PLEASE CONTACT : TIM WALLS (214)356-0352 or
Marcella (916)204*8926
or email: [email protected]


*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*














*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *

*:biggrin::biggrin:







*

*2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
*(Effective January 1, 2011)*
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Van *
*Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Radical Custom *
*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Mini-Trucks El Camino *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *

*D. AWARDS *


*Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
*3. Best of Show Awards* 

*Best of Show Car *
*Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
*Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
*Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
*Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*



*4. Lowrider Excellence Award*



*Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *


*1. Vehicle of the Year*
*Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *

*If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *

*PRIZES *

*1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
*a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
*event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *

*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *








*2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
*event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
*they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
*additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
*Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
*(1/2) of the stated prize value. *















*Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *


*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
*2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
*3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*

*(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*

*4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
*Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*

*Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Mr.Ortiz said:


> Can we give you "Peoples choice" registration forms?


:no::no::no:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

COWBOYSLIFE C.C. Will Be In The House


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

caspy you going to dallas for the torres car show if so let me know???
:rofl:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

Caspy said:


> TTT


caspy you going to dallas for the torres car show if so let me know. 
:rofl:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

*LOCATION*

LRM ADDVERTISEMENT IS DALLAS SHOW AT DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER

IS IT GONNA BE AT MARKET HALL OR CONVENTION CENTER???


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BIG TEX said:


> LRM ADDVERTISEMENT IS DALLAS SHOW AT DALLAS CONVENTION CENTERIS IT GONNA BE AT MARKET HALL OR CONVENTION CENTER???


Market Hall


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

viejitos39 said:


> caspy you going to dallas for the torres car show if so let me know.
> :rofl:


Yes sir we're going are you?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Marcella, did you get my PM the other day?....


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

Preshow Party, All car clubs Welcomed!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS.... THE TORRES SHOW IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER, AND IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED, I'M TAKING APPOINTMENTS FOR FREE PHOTO SHOOTS IN THE UPCOMING WEEKS TO GET PRINTS IN TIME FOR THE CAR SHOW... IF YOUR INTERESTED "PM" ME... THANKS...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FOR ANYONE COMING IN TOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER/ TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS SHOW AUG 28th


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Should be a good hop from what I hear


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

U KNOW IT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> FOR ANYONE COMING IN TOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER/ TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS SHOW AUG 28th


:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

]











Preshow Party, All car clubs Welcomed!!


Can't wait......:biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

How can i check to make sure that my registeration was recvd and noted for me and my daughter


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

geovela86 said:


> How can i check to make sure that my registeration was recvd and noted for me and my daughter


It was


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was just going ask something.. I send my online 5mouth ago..for pre-registeration 20x20


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

eriks66 said:


> I was just going ask something.. I send my online 5mouth ago..for pre-registeration 20x20


You in there


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

People's Choice said:


> You in there


:thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

when is the last day for registration


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

People's Choice said:


> You in there


what bout me?


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

How can I buy tickets for this? online ?


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Put this show ttt


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good show good luck to the homies from Foros bring back some 1st place trophies. Fort Worth Riders in the house!:thumbsup:


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

chickenhawk said:


> How can I buy tickets for this? online ?


ttt anyone help?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> what bout me?


Yes you are


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

chickenhawk said:


> ttt anyone help?


Looks to me the online sales have ended 

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form7/index.html


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. will be there.......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait. Should be a nice roadtrip.....


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Torres Empire:thumbsdown: does not care about us, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY............. There driven by $$$money$$$. LOOK AT PAGE 82 ON THE LOS ANGELES SHOW!!! SEE FOR YOURSELVES....Don't get fooled RAZA. DO NOT SUPPORT torres empire:thumbsdown:.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait. Should be a nice roadtrip.....


drive safe dog bad ass show make sure you kill em in your class


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Torres Empire:thumbsdown: does not care about us, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY............. There driven by $$$money$$$. LOOK AT PAGE 82 ON THE LOS ANGELES SHOW!!! SEE FOR YOURSELVES....Don't get fooled RAZA. DO NOT SUPPORT torres empire:thumbsdown:.



Are you still crying we already know your not supporting Torres Empire quiet crying.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

64Rag said:


> Are you still crying we already know your not supporting Torres Empire quiet crying.



mind your own business carnal.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

LONE STAR STATE said:


> when is the last day for registration



when ? and how much ? when is move in for outdoors ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

cadihopper said:


> when ? and how much ? when is move in for outdoors ?


The last day for registration is August 14th and the move in for outside will be Saturday


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> The last day for registration is August 14th and the move in for outside will be Saturday


 Sir how you gonna be at the ULA meeting and on the Internet at the same time ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

People's Choice said:


> The last day for registration is August 14th and the move in for outside will be Saturday


what about pre-reg for indoors?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> what about pre-reg for indoors?


No more indoor spots are available.....NONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Sir how you gonna be at the ULA meeting and on the Internet at the same time ?


I got ways:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

People's Choice said:


> I got ways:biggrin:


]


----------



## jroman (Jan 7, 2011)

I wil be flying from Northern Cali to support your show.TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any out side spots 4 bikes if so how much


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait. Should be a nice roadtrip.....


what up angel look forward to seeing u guys out here.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

People's Choice said:


> No more indoor spots are available.....NONE!!!!!!!!!


i was meanin movein time for indoor, or will there be a comfirmation sent in da mail?


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

Any body know where to stay at.
Near the Show?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> i was meanin movein time for indoor, or will there be a comfirmation sent in da mail?


.

X2


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> i was meanin movein time for indoor, or will there be a comfirmation sent in da mail?


 There will be move in times after the deadline of August 14th


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

People's Choice said:


> There will be move in times after the deadline of August 14th


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

People's Choice said:


> There will be move in times after the deadline of August 14th


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:]







LOOKING FORWARD TO COMING DALLAS !!!


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey how do we get extra wrist bands for kids and members not displaying cars? And how much?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

People's Choice said:


> I got ways:biggrin:


 excellent multitasker :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

mvaz28 said:


> Any body know where to stay at.
> Near the Show?


yea look for hotels in south dallas..thats the nice part of town


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Skim said:


> excellent multitasker :biggrin:


Thank you sir


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> yea look for hotels in south dallas..thats the nice part of town


DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

"STAGE FRIGHT" WILL BE IN DA BUILDIN!!!!!! REPPIN DAT BIG R.O.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Skim said:


> what up angel look forward to seeing u guys out here.


 Wattup Mr. Skim? Look forward to meeting u bro. After chatting with u several times on layitlow.


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

mvaz28 said:


> Any body know where to stay at.
> Near the Show?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SO SATURDAY ANYONE CAN PULL UP AND SHOW OUTSIDE?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SO SATURDAY ANYONE CAN PULL UP AND SHOW OUTSIDE?


After the 14th of August everybody wil know what times they will be coming in for move in


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

People's Choice said:


> After the 14th of August everybody wil know what times they will be coming in for move in


 That was my next question.. Thank you Timmay!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> After the 14th of August everybody wil know what times they will be coming in for move in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can somebody give me the info on the outdoor spots how much is it to pre reg and can i get a form?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

*TTT Dallas Lowriders will be there.......:thumbsup:*


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

View attachment 347355
TTT OUR-STYLE:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> can somebody give me the info on the outdoor spots how much is it to pre reg and can i get a form?


Go to Torresempire.com and the info is right there


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

People's Choice said:


> Go to Torresempire.com and the info is right there


SUNDAY IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER FOR THE SHOW ON AUGUST 28TH AT MARKET HALL.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG011 TOUR DALLAS TX August 28, 2011 DALLAS MARKET HALL*



geovela86 said:


> *TTT Dallas Lowriders will be there.......:thumbsup:*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Is their sunday morning move in for outdoor ?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WHOS READY???


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

SHIT YOU ALL READY KNOW


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

If you need a room for this show, Rollerz Only has rooms available for $70.00 a night right across the street from the show at the Holiday Inn Express. Everyone is open to get this group rate, just mention that you want the Rollerz Only rate.


Holiday Inn Dallas Market Center
4500 Harry Hines Blvd.
Dallas, Texas 75219
214.219.3333


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WHOS READY???


Torresempire is ready! It's going to a big show! I hope everyone is ready you ready Tim! tell them Tim! how ready! we are! Homie! O ya listen to 79.9 the beat starting tuesday for more info.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SAM TORRES said:


> Torresempire is ready! It's going to a big show! I hope everyone is ready you ready Tim! tell them Tim! how ready! we are! Homie! O ya listen to 79.9 the beat starting tuesday for more info.


YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY!!!!!!!! LISTEN TO 97.9 STARTING TUESDAY OR GO TO THEIR WEBSITE TO SEE WHO IS PERFORMING AND TICKET INFO!!!!!!!!!!! HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TORRES EMPIRE*



People's Choice said:


> YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY!!!!!!!! LISTEN TO 97.9 STARTING TUESDAY OR GO TO THEIR WEBSITE TO SEE WHO IS PERFORMING AND TICKET INFO!!!!!!!!!!! HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!





SAM TORRES said:


> Torresempire is ready! It's going to a big show! I hope everyone is ready you ready Tim! tell them Tim! how ready! we are! Homie! O ya listen to 79.9 the beat starting tuesday for more info.


*TORRES EMPIRE BRINGING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO DALLAS!!!!! :yes:


YOU CAN PURCHASE TICKETS ON-LINE AT :
 **** http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ ****













*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking forward to this 
To
The
Top


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT.. FOR THE BADDEST SHOW IN TEXAS..


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so ready for this show!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

runninlow said:


> I'm so ready for this show!


I'll be seeing you there bro....:thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

Can't wait for this one.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> I'll be seeing you there bro....:thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE. COMING OUT WITH CARS TRUCKS BOMBS BIKES PEDAL CARS..... WE GETTING READY......


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

$RO-KUSTOMKING$ said:


> If you need a room for this show, Rollerz Only has rooms available for $70.00 a night right across the street from the show at the Holiday Inn Express. Everyone is open to get this group rate, just mention that you want the Rollerz Only rate.
> 
> 
> Holiday Inn Dallas Market Center
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Coming from Nor Cal for this one, can't wait to see all those bad ass texas rides.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WHOS READY???


Majestics is ready !!!!! chicago coming down for this 1


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Coming from Nor Cal for this one, can't wait to see all those bad ass texas rides.


i cant wait to gonna fly there though:thumbsup:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

*NEED 1 Spot*

Anybody wanna sell 1, just 1 indoor spot, WE LOOKING TO PAY FOR 1. All we need is 1. Hit me up.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

IS THEIR GOING TO BE ANY OUTSIDE SPOT, CAN WE COME IN ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW???????????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

viejitos39 said:


> IS THEIR GOING TO BE ANY OUTSIDE SPOT, CAN WE COME IN ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW???????????


Yes from 7to 10 in the morning


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

geovela86 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE. COMING OUT WITH CARS TRUCKS BOMBS BIKES PEDAL CARS..... WE GETTING READY......


 YEA WE WILL !!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> YEA WE WILL !!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

_When are the times going to be posted of when we are able to move in ? :dunno:_


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala will be there for sure


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Also I am going to rent a uhaul truck and post up to sell some impala parts out of the uhaul truck so bring some snaps to the show so I can make some money!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Also I am going to rent a uhaul truck and post up to sell some impala parts out of the uhaul truck so bring some snaps to the show so I can make some money!


 Cool bro list parts some parts you got for sale are they chrome parts?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be flying on Saturday and I will be covering this show for Lowrider Magazine.....this will be my first TX show.....also I'll be looking for a car or two to shoot while I'm out there


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

geovela86 said:


> _When are the times going to be posted of when we are able to move in ? :dunno:_


Dallas Lowriders will be moving in at noon Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Sup with the times Tim? Low Impression?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

is it possible for people who havent registered to get a spot outside? tried looking on the site but didnt see any information


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX August 28, 2011 DALLAS MARKET HALL*

*
















TORRES EMPIRE BRINGING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO DALLAS!!!!! :yes:


YOU CAN PURCHASE TICKETS ON-LINE AT :
**** http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ ****













*


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

$RO-KUSTOMKING$ said:


> If you need a room for this show, Rollerz Only has rooms available for $70.00 a night right across the street from the show at the Holiday Inn Express. Everyone is open to get this group rate, just mention that you want the Rollerz Only rate.
> 
> 
> Holiday Inn Dallas Market Center
> ...




*Today is the last day to get the Rollerz Only Group rate of $70.00 per night. Call 214-219-3333 to make your reservations at the Holiday Inn Express right across the street from the show. This rate is open to everybody.*


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

What are schedule times? For set up


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

eriks66 said:


> What are schedule times? For set up


CALL ME


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

arabretard said:


> is it possible for people who havent registered to get a spot outside? tried looking on the site but didnt see any information


IF YOU HAVEN'T REGISTERED YOU CAN THAT SATURDAY AFTER 3PM


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sup with the times Tim? Low Impression?


CALL ME


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

Can't wait.... uffin:


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Do we have to call in to get move in times or are they going to get posted????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

bigdoethebrown1 said:


> Do we have to call in to get move in times or are they going to get posted????


CALL ME FOR YOUR TIMES


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

IF YOU NEED YOUR TIMES PLEASE CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 AND I WILL GIVE IT TO YOU


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

People's Choice said:


> IF YOU NEED YOUR TIMES PLEASE CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 AND I WILL GIVE IT TO YOU


:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX August 28, 2011 DALLAS MARKET HALL*

TO RECEIVE A DISCOUNT RATE OF $70.00 A NIGHT AT THE *HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS *JUST MENTION *TORRES EMPIRE RATE*. 
IT IS CONVENIENTLY LOCATED ACROSS THE STREET FROM *DALLAS MARKET HALL*.


*Holiday Inn Dallas Market Center
4500 Harry Hines Blvd.
Dallas, Texas 75219
214.219.3333








*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

7 more days... I can't wait.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TO RECEIVE A DISCOUNT RATE OF $70.00 A NIGHT AT THE *HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS *JUST MENTION *TORRES EMPIRE RATE*. IT IS CONVENIENTLY LOCATED ACROSS THE STREET FROM *DALLAS MARKET HALL*.*Holiday Inn Dallas Market Center4500 Harry Hines Blvd.Dallas, Texas 75219214.219.3333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Reina, I'm still waiting on my confirmation.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait to finally go to a show in Dallas. Looking forward to it. Heard the cars are beautiful out there.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

How much is the ticket to go in the show?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

How much is the ticket to go in the show?<IMG class=inlineimg title=Cool border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif" smilieid="6">


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> How much is the ticket to go in the show?


 KIDS 9 AND UNDER FREE 10-16 $10.00 AND 17 AND UP $26.00


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hey Reina, I'm still waiting on my confirmation.


*MIRALO SPECIAL TREATMENT !!!! SEE YOU IN DALLAS!!!







*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

hell yea one more week


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

People's Choice said:


> KIDS 9 AND UNDER FREE 10-16 $10.00 AND 17 AND UP $26.00



Cool, get to take my lil one this year


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

People's Choice said:


> KIDS 9 AND UNDER FREE 10-16 $10.00 AND 17 AND UP $26.00


 So my son won't need a band to get in with me he is 6


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

geovela86 said:


> So my son won't need a band to get in with me he is 6


No he doesn't need one


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tim u bringing tacos


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

96_impalass said:


> tim u bringing tacos


Why should I bring them when I stay here


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> Why should I bring them when I stay here


you know the best spots


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> KIDS 9 AND UNDER FREE 10-16 $10.00 AND 17 AND UP $26.00



Thanks Big Homie!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR TORRES EMPIRE, GONNA BE A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait to finally go to a show in Dallas. Looking forward to it. Heard the cars are beautiful out there.


 Damn homie, no invitas. I heard your getting VIP treatment out there, good luck and have a safe trip.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BUMP FOR TORRES EMPIRE, GONNA BE A BAD ASS SHOW


X2


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *MIRALO SPECIAL TREATMENT !!!! SEE YOU IN DALLAS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just don't wanna drive all the way out there and not have my spot guaranteed.  tu SABESSSSSSS....... talked to TIM and everything is Kool. Thanx TIM.thumbs up.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait. Should be a nice show and a Kool road trip...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn homie, no invitas. I heard your getting VIP treatment out there, good luck and have a safe trip.


 No mames buey. I texted all the homies and even some from other clubs to see who wanted to roll and everyone said they had to work. Suckas!!!!! LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

From the looks of it I might be rolling by myself. LOL. Fuck it.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

96_impalass said:


> you know the best spots


YOU KNOW THEM BETTER THAN I DO (BIG RICK) HINT HINT.......


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I just don't wanna drive all the way out there and not have my spot guaranteed.  tu SABESSSSSSS....... talked to TIM and everything is Kool. Thanx TIM.thumbs up.


I GOTCHA


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

_*3rd Coast will b there
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TO RECEIVE A DISCOUNT RATE OF $70.00 A NIGHT AT THE *HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS *JUST MENTION *TORRES EMPIRE RATE*. 
IT IS CONVENIENTLY LOCATED ACROSS THE STREET FROM *DALLAS MARKET HALL*.


*Holiday Inn Dallas Market Center
4500 Harry Hines Blvd.
Dallas, Texas 75219
214.219.3333








*


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: 

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB DALLAS"


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

People's Choice said:


> I GOTCHA


 Thanx. Good looking out.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
:roflmao::roflmao::wave:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

People's Choice said:


> Yes from 7to 10 in the morning


THANK YOU VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TORRES EMPIRE BRINGING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO DALLAS!ICE CUBE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!! DALLAS ARE YOUR READY!!! I KNOW I AM!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

BUMP FOR A WEEK TO GO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ICE CUBE!!!! LIVE ON STAGE!!


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

is it too late to enter a bike?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Will be in the House for sure


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ice Cube WTF :0


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

Ill be there


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

DVNRDGRS said:


> is it too late to enter a bike?


No! Go to torresempire.com or call 817-459-2277 thank you


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

newhopper said:


> Ill be there


WELL WELL WELL........


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!! GEEEA!


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Can't wait 1 more week! TORRES EMPIRE, DALLAS,TEXAS, and all our DALLAS area CAR CLUBS gotta be a good show!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> BUMP FOR A WEEK TO GO


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll be roaming the show getting pics! So if you would like a shot of your car, let me know and I'll get on it.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats up Dallas.......Ill be heading to the show on the 28 from South Florida, Dose anyone know if there will be any kind of hang out the Saturday before the show?? Thanks in advance for any Info.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Groc006 said:


> Whats up Dallas.......Ill be heading to the show on the 28 from South Florida, Dose anyone know if there will be any kind of hang out the Saturday before the show?? Thanks in advance for any Info.


Majestics is having a pre-hop and Rollerz Only is having a party i think and i believe theres a benifit show the 27th if im not mistaking.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Dont' forget, WEGO'S Stock 2 Stun competition is having the upholstery unveil at the show, too!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Dallas Market Hall ...... Aug. 28 2011 ...... 1676 Regal Row ..... La Zona Rosa Cabaret ..... After party !!!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Low Impression will b in da house.......


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine will be in town Saturday afternoon!


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ill be there


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

What Time does the Car Show Start and End? Can tickets be Bought at the door?:happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> What Time does the Car Show Start and End? Can tickets be Bought at the door?:happysad:


The show starts at 11-5 and yes tickets can be bought at the door


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump for the Homies


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotta bump the biggest show in Texas this year!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*
Get your rides ready, cause I got the batteries all charged up!*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> Majestics is having a pre-hop and Rollerz Only is having a party i think and i believe theres a benifit show the 27th if im not mistaking.


Thanks Homie....Do you know where this will take place? like an address or park name or whatever??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks Homie....Do you know where this will take place? like an address or park name or whatever??





ICED BOXX said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks Homie....Do you know where this will take place? like an address or park name or whatever??


 Look back on page 17


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR TICKETS ONLINE JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:
***** http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ *****


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

SWIFT gettn ready as we speak


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

i will b there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR TICKETS ONLINE JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:
> ***** http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ *****





inkpusher504 said:


> i will b there


:thumbsup:


topd0gg said:


> TTT






laredo85 said:


> SWIFT gettn ready as we speak


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*See You Homies There....

*


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!!


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND TORREZ EMPIRE FAMILIA AFFAIR!!!!!!!!!!! TO THA TOP


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anybody know where the after party is going to be at?uffin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Satuday I think j,pepes...Sunday I dnt know.


----------



## Mutha Fuka (Aug 23, 2011)

Great show..


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Almost time!!!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Going to be a good one.TTT FOR for torres empire and lowrider mag


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT *ITS ALMOST SHOWTIME *TTT


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks Homie....Do you know where this will take place? like an address or park name or whatever??


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

12 more hours so I can take off to beautiful Dallas Texas on my 24 hr. Road trip. Can't wait to finally be there and meet the riders from out there . Have heard a lot of good things of the low lows out there. Should be a great show.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanx to Sam Torres, his wife, TIM, La Reina Del Mundo and all of the Torres Empire Staff that are making this happen for all of us. TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx to Sam Torres, his wife, TIM, La Reina Del Mundo and all of the Torres Empire Staff that are making this happen for all of us. TTMFT!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT GOOD PEOPLE TTT TORRES EMPIER


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN A PHOTO SHOOT PLEASE PM ME OR YOU MAY EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ...thank you


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Just left meeting with fire marshal and you MUST HAVE A 1/4 TANK OF GAS IF YOU ARE INSIDE. If you are outside then don't worry about it, if you have any questions please feel free to call me at 214-356-0352


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx to Sam Torres, his wife, TIM, La Reina Del Mundo and all of the Torres Empire Staff that are making this happen for all of us. TTMFT!!!!


No thank you for making this happen by showing up and being here


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> 12 more hours so I can take off to beautiful Dallas Texas on my 24 hr. Road trip. Can't wait to finally be there and meet the riders from out there . Have heard a lot of good things of the low lows out there. Should be a great show.


...SAFE TRIP CARNAL, SHOULD BE A BAD ASS SHOW!!!! ......YOU'LL DO US PROUD REPPIN ALL THE WAY FROM SOUTH LOS ANGELES!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

SAFE TRIP SEE YOU IN DALLAS!!! 











angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx to Sam Torres, his wife, TIM, La Reina Del Mundo and all of the Torres Empire Staff that are making this happen for all of us. TTMFT!!!!





Terco said:


> ...SAFE TRIP CARNAL, SHOULD BE A BAD ASS SHOW!!!! ......YOU'LL DO US PROUD REPPIN ALL THE WAY FROM SOUTH LOS ANGELES!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

People's Choice said:


> Just left meeting with fire marshal and you MUST HAVE A 1/4 TANK OF GAS IF YOU ARE INSIDE. If you are outside then don't worry about it, if you have any questions please feel free to call me at 214-356-0352





People's Choice said:


> No thank you for making this happen by showing up and being here


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

leaving chicago in a few hours !!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE TRAVELING OUT HERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP, SEE YALL THERE


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wuz good Peeps...



Good luck on the show this weekend. I plan on rollin thru and checking out the local and out of town celebrity




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THE PEOPLES CHOICE HARD AT WORK FOR THE SHOW


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Been working on a small scale model of a true Dallas legend... GOLD RUSH! I'll have it at the show... it's not 100% ready.... didn't get all the gold plating back in time. But I'll have there on display if you guys wanna stop and check it out.... it even has a working convertible top that i built from scratch.... you'll get a kick out of it.... stop by our table we'll have alot of models out there... they are pretty damn cool....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

65rivi said:


> Been working on a small scale model of a true Dallas legend... GOLD RUSH! I'll have it at the show... it's not 100% ready.... didn't get all the gold plating back in time. But I'll have there on display if you guys wanna stop and check it out.... it even has a working convertible top that i built from scratch.... you'll get a kick out of it.... stop by our table we'll have alot of models out there... they are pretty damn cool....
> 
> View attachment 354321
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

....the Homie Angel-listic leaving South Los Angeles last night Dallas bound........safe trip Homie


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey homies, so how much are the tickets gonna cost? Or do y'all know if they're gonna have wrist bands like last year?


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Terco said:


> ....the Homie Angel-listic leaving South Los Angeles last night Dallas bound........safe trip Homie


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Terco said:


> ....the Homie Angel-listic leaving South Los Angeles last night Dallas bound........safe trip Homie


My boy David did the engraving on this ride, and he asked me if I could get some real close up shots of the work... could you let him know that Raul will be looking around for him to get his okay to take the pictures....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Terco said:


> ....the Homie Angel-listic leaving South Los Angeles last night Dallas bound........safe trip Homie



:h5:


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

65rivi said:


> My boy David did the engraving on this ride, and he asked me if I could get some real close up shots of the work... could you let him know that Raul will be looking around for him to get his okay to take the pictures....


Carlos Salas did the engraving on this car.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Terco said:


> ....the Homie Angel-listic leaving South Los Angeles last night Dallas bound........safe trip Homie


 What's up terco, got a few more pictures from his road trip last night, so far the trip is going good. Stylistics cc SO.LA. TTMFT


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Carlos Salas did the engraving on this car.


Sorry bro, wrong guy, thought it was a 58... but if your guy wants some pics let him know I'll be up there to get some good shoots.


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Sorry bro, wrong guy, thought it was a 58... but if your guy wants some pics let him know I'll be up there to get some good shoots.


...yeah, we all want some shots of this one!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

....14 hours to go.........


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Terco said:


> ....14 hours to go.........


Have a safe trip getting here! :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

take a side pic with the tahoe and impala,


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Terco said:


> ....14 hours to go.........


Be safe homies!!! & see yall at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Terco said:


> ...yeah, we all want some shots of this one!!!!:thumbsup:


I'm stopping by right after work today because some of my boys are checking in today.... my name is Raul... tell your boy I'll be around tomorrow too and Sunday... so trust me I will get some good shots.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Terco said:


> ....14 hours to go.........


:thumbsup::wave:have safe trip


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Terco said:


> ....14 hours to go.........


:worship: :thumbsup: Be safe and welcome to Tejas!!! wish we were going maybe next year:biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

65rivi said:


> I'm stopping by right after work today because some of my boys are checking in today.... my name is Raul... tell your boy I'll be around tomorrow too and Sunday... so trust me I will get some good shots.


.....I will let Angel know....Gracias! will be looking forward to the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

green ice said:


> take a side pic with the tahoe and impala,





ask and you shall receive


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

73 Rag said:


> :worship: :thumbsup: Be safe and welcome to Tejas!!! wish we were going maybe next year:biggrin:


..Gracias!!!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

..in TEXAS NOW.....lil spy pic of my wings


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Terco said:


> ..in TEXAS NOW.....lil spy pic of my wings


I've done the road trip bro, props on making it to Big D.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

SAM TORRES said:


> Wassss up Homie hope to see you there





Terco said:


> ..in TEXAS NOW.....lil spy pic of my wings


looking forward to take some pictures of this one with the chicks.bIg props on the long drive bro


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BENNY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Terco said:


> ask and you shall receive


 Thanks for the pic, I like to see the product we build pulling lowriders


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I been here since 1:00 today I'm ready let get this shit crackin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> BENNY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


Hell Yeah Benny What Ride You Taking? See You There Tomorrow At Set Up


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just got done dropping off our rides. Lost of nice rides there.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

4 am and just got done putting it back together and loaded up  didn't think I was gonna make it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

imp1962 said:


> 4 am and just got done putting it back together and loaded up  didn't think I was gonna make it



:thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

In dallas already


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Ur homies here he says don't worry, bad ass females he brought too


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> I been here since 1:00 today I'm ready let get this shit crackin


We here!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Arkansas INDIVIDUALS HERE!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Pics please


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

posting up for a homie from Estilo, "needing a top rear window trim for 80s hardtop deville, call Guerro at 806 224 9399. Flew off on the road." at the show holla at Estilo, thanks.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

show-bound said:


> posting up for a homie from Estilo, "needing a top rear window trim for 80s hardtop deville, call Guerro at 806 224 9399. Flew off on the road." at the show holla at Estilo, thanks.


Get with Primo from Majestics DFW he might have one at his shop


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Hell Yeah Benny What Ride You Taking? See You There Tomorrow At Set Up


No Rides but myself may be next time I have one finished!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

On the way!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ur homies here he says don't worry, bad ass females he brought too


 Damn, angelistic. Lined up ready to go in.


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ur homies here he says don't worry, bad ass females he brought too


Thanks Homie, GT up!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Keep the pics comin gente!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*Terco* 
*low4life74* 
*Loco 61*+ 
*eriks66* 
*SOLO-STYLE* 
*estilo car club*


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

We setup last night. Latin Kustom came strong and Majestics looked like their bad ass lineup was just getting started. Should be a real nice show. Hats off to Sam, Tim and the rest of the crew organizing this for Dallas.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> Pics please


* X2.........please.* :biggrin:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

SAM TORRES said:


> Wassss up Homie hope to see you there





hittin back bumper said:


> On the way!!!


yeeeah.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES IS IN THE BUILDING


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> BENNY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!




Which one of your 15 cars are you gonna take?:shocked:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOODTIMES IS IN THE BUILDING


 Looking Good homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Caspy said:


> Looking Good homies


THANKS HOMIE, CAUGHT UR BROTHERS COMING IN AS WE WERE ABOUT TO HEAD OUT. WISH U COULD HAVE MADE IT OUT TO KICK IT BUT WE WILL CATCH U AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

LO LOW'S IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Just left....its gonna be a badass show :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

yea I sure wish I was there but I got a long trip ahead of me this week see you guys next time


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

DAM..next year:tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Going To Be A Bad A$$ Show.... Ice Cube Will Be There


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

heard tickets were sold out is it true? :/


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Dose any body know if this pic is showing the right location for the Majestic BBQ for to night?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Dose any body know if this pic is showing the right location for the Majestic BBQ for to night?? Thanks for any help.


yes


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Skim said:


> yes


Thanks Skim... We'll be out there in a few!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

good pics :thumbsup:thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

down79 said:


> good pics :thumbsup:thanks


thanks they were a little shitty from my phone but yall get the idea and thats not even a fraction of how many cars are there.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

does anyone know the earliest we can go in tomorrow if we have wristbands


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Thanks for the pics Skim.* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good pics get some of the bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

drasticbean said:


> Pics please


Why you didn't come?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey tim what's earliest we can get there tomorrow morning if we have wristbands


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 7 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*blanco* 
*[email protected]* 
*8cutlass6* 
*CHITOWN LOS* 
*imp1962* 
*olyella02* 
*817.TX.* 
*Groc006*


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Skim said:


> thanks they were a little shitty from my phone but yall get the idea and thats not even a fraction of how many cars are there.




I THINK I heard Sam say like 800 cars registered, but I do KNOW I heard..."Would the guy with the big white truck from MAJESTICS please move it"  Y'all doing it big out there, much props for that, did I miss Dirty's ride??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is still tickets for sale?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 7 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*SEISKUATRO,SS* 
*RML3864* 
*Caspy* 
*214monte* 
*8t4mc* 
*redwhite_62* 
*FPEREZII* 
*8cutlass6* 
*[email protected]* 
*CHITOWN LOS* 
*imp1962* 
*olyella02*


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Does anyone know if there is still tickets for sale?


x62


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


>


 Skim, is that Betty?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes old ride


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Does anyone know if there is still tickets for sale?


 at the gate yes


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks bro!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> I THINK I heard Sam say like 800 cars registered, but I do KNOW I heard..."Would the guy with the big white truck from MAJESTICS please move it"  Y'all doing it big out there, much props for that, did I miss Dirty's ride??


 lol i was unloading some display items. dirtys car didnt come out.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

People's Choice said:


> Why you didn't come?


 No $$$$$$


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Orale homie!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Lots of bad ass rides out there today. DFW is well represented...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big M throwing it down at the shop! Preciate it Primo!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Skim said:


>


Tight...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


Your car looks great at the show alex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Your car looks great at the show alex.


Thanks Dave Did You Put Your MC In..??? See You UP There Later Brother..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

show time


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

down79 said:


> DAM..next year:tears:


x2 homie, more pics plz


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 6 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*gold70monte* 
*ENOUGH SAID*+ 
*youngsterSARO* 
*jett06* 
*LOWRIDER SCENE* 
*chickenhawk*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Dave Did You Put Your MC In..??? See You UP There Later Brother..


the mc is in paint prison again..I wont be up there today..Ive been up there the last 2 days and decided to spend sunday with the family.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 4 guests)SOLO-STYLE, FPEREZII, CALI_LAC, gold70monte, mvaz28, ENOUGH SAID, youngsterSARO, jett06, LOWRIDER SCENE, chickenhawk


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Less than an hr for Showtime.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

runninlow said:


> Less than an hr for Showtime.


See u in a bit bro....


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Showtime!!!!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS LINE UP REPRESSENTING FOR THE SOONER STATE


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

looks good ,More pics


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

some pics from the show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Caspy said:


> ILLEGAL TOYS LINE UP REPRESSENTING FOR THE SOONER STATE
> View attachment 355074
> View attachment 355076
> View attachment 355078
> ...


 lookn good oklahoma


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

does anyone have sum up close pic of " all wrapped up" ???


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> See u in a bit bro....


It was good meeting you bro!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> does anyone have sum up close pic of " all wrapped up" ???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Pics of hop? :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

REAL GOOD SHOW... KIDS HAD A BLAST... CUBE DID THE DAMN THANG ALSO... GOOD JOB SAM TORRES AND CREW.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

FPEREZII said:


>




That's tight right there...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any bikes


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* So what were the results....who placed what?*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

FPEREZII said:


> * So what were the results....who placed what?*


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

PAID IN FULL 81 Monte Carlo 1st place 80"s Semi custom

REGULATORS DALLAS COUNTY


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Bad ass show. Tim and the crew put it down. Big props out to Torres Empire, and Ice Cube. Looking forward too next year. We c y'all in the sooner state next month.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

runninlow said:


> It was good meeting you bro!


Likewise bro....cool meeting Yall


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

anymore photos of the white with purple patterned 64 impala? would like to see the back half of that bad ass paint job.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

great show. ice cube and dubb c were off the chain.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

supremes said:


> anymore photos of the white with purple patterned 64 impala? would like to see the back half of that bad ass paint job.


there is a build up topic on here about it.......


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 355127
> View attachment 355128
> 
> View attachment 355129
> ...


THAT IS ONE CLEAN CUTLASS. WHO DONE THE MURALS??


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Skim said:


> great show. ice cube and dubb c were off the chain.


X2....Ice Cube The DON MEGA did it big!!!!! Good to finally meet u skim.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> great show. ice cube and dubb c were off the chain.


 X2... FOR MY GANGSTA NATION...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

kingcutty said:


> THAT IS ONE CLEAN CUTLASS. WHO DONE THE MURALS??


the side ones GHOST did them he also did my trunk piece on my MC.My personal opinion he's the best at Murals around here.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was A Good Show.. Thanks Torres Empire And Thanks To My Homies Danny And Carlos For Helping Me Out.. Had A Good Time Meeting All The Homies Frm LAYITLOW From Around The United States.. BIG PROPS Homies :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BEST OF SHOW TRADITIONAL - JONNY SALTERS 58 - 8 CENTS

BEST OF SHOW CAR 3RD PLACE - ANGEL -1960 IMPALA - SKYS THE LIMIT
2ND PLACE - ALL WRAPPED UP 
1ST - ROLLIN MALO


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Had a good time at the show! Great seing all the homies out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Likewise bro....cool meeting Yall


That was a BAD 66 Impala your club has. I was lovin it.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great show, and cars. Met good people out there !! 
ICE CUBE  classic


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

214monte said:


> PAID IN FULL 81 Monte Carlo 1st place 80"s Semi custom
> 
> REGULATORS DALLAS COUNTY


Your Monte was lookin good Homie


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

*A few of my favorites from today...*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE ANGEL FROM LA MAKIN THE LONG ASS TRIP. CAR WAS SUPER NICE HOMIE AND HAD A GOODTIME KICKIN WITH YALL AT THE SHOW. HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME STYLISTICS


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Best car show so far this year Ice Cube was da shit and all the cars were badass


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

JONNY SALTERS 8 CENTS WAS PROBABLY THE CLEANEST RIDE I HAVE EVER SEEN, COOL ASS DUDE TOO. HOPE U HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK TO SOUTH CAROLINA HOMIE


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BEST OF SHOW TRADITIONAL - JONNY SALTERS 58 - 8 CENTSBEST OF SHOW CAR 3RD PLACE - ANGEL -1960 IMPALA - SKYS THE LIMIT2ND PLACE - ALL WRAPPED UP 1ST - ROLLIN MALO


....My boy angel did it big....& it was an honor kickin it with him!!! Stylistics was Definetely in the house!! Be safe on the way home brother!!! Also big Ray Ray:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY HOP PICS.*


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

was a bad-ass show sam torres and staff did the damm thing and ice cube and dub c performed their ass off im still partially deaf from being so damm close but loved every minute of it and the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE ANGEL FROM LA MAKIN THE LONG ASS TRIP. CAR WAS SUPER NICE HOMIE AND HAD A GOODTIME KICKIN WITH YALL AT THE SHOW. HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME STYLISTICS


 Congrats to the homie, Angelistic. Have a safe drive home, see you out here brother. I will be calling you all night since you said you where driving back right after the show.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

runninlow said:


> That was a BAD 66 Impala your club has. I was lovin it.


Thanks bro...but just glad to meet all of you & just enjoyed the show!! Torres Empire through a badass show!!!


----------



## KDFinOKC (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW! Thanks Torress Empire for such a great show and props to the Don Mega-Ice Cube and Dub C they were phenominal, but Goodtimes DFW made us feel welcome and showed much love and hospitality, we will be back to DFW, until then we will continue to rep Goodtimes ~ Oklahoma to the fullest!! Congratulations to Raymond, Jose, Dominic and Clyde for bring home awards for Goodtimes.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone got video of the hopppp???


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Our-Style made back home oklahoma city bro that was good show!!ttt dallas lowrider show!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Everybody have a safe drive home !!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Illegal toys made it in safe.Thanks to the torres empire staff and low rider mag for a bad ass show,great turn out.c every one at the next show.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Some pics i snapped! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

More!

















































































































More pics later today! :nicoderm:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

*










Dang it was hottt , every bit of that 100 +


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

KDFinOKC said:


> WOW! Thanks Torress Empire for such a great show and props to the Don Mega-Ice Cube and Dub C they were phenominal, but Goodtimes DFW made us feel welcome and showed much love and hospitality, we will be back to DFW, until then we will continue to rep Goodtimes ~ Oklahoma to the fullest!! Congratulations to Raymond, Jose, Dominic and Clyde for bring home awards for Goodtimes.


THANKS FOR COMIN OUT AND REPPIN THAT GT,SEE YALL SOON


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Few More! I got more just gotta upload!! :nicoderm:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good pics.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

will be posting some of mine later today.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> will be posting some of mine later today.


HURRY DOGGY........I KNOW YOU SHOT SOME GOOD ONES!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

KDFinOKC said:


> WOW! Thanks Torress Empire for such a great show and props to the Don Mega-Ice Cube and Dub C they were phenominal, but Goodtimes DFW made us feel welcome and showed much love and hospitality, we will be back to DFW, until then we will continue to rep Goodtimes ~ Oklahoma to the fullest!! Congratulations to Raymond, Jose, Dominic and Clyde for bring home awards for Goodtimes.


No doubt Kelly. It was cool hanging you and CLyde. See you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Gradulations to every that Placed at the CarShow we can back with 1st Place for the Cadillac & The 1st Place 60's with the 64 in it took best Hydraulics also took 2nd Place in Best Traditional In then the Hoper took 3rd PlaceIt was a good Show Can't wait for the Next One.


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ESTILO LUBBOCK CHAPTER


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Few More! I got more just gotta upload!! :nicoderm:




DAMM WTF WHY THE LET IN A PRIMER 63 FOR??? WASTE OF SPACE... :loco:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> DAMM WTF WHY THE LET IN A PRIMER 63 FOR??? WASTE OF SPACE... :loco:


not trying to break no ones heart but leave that outside at least.I saw it and I was like wtf?is this a hopper?


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

_1st Place Best of Show - Rollerz Only
_









_2nd Place Best of Show - Rollerz Only_










_3rd Place Best of Show - Stylistics SO.LA._


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

..Angelistic passing thru New Mexico on his lonely way back home, safe trip back home to SOuth Los


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Terco said:


> ..Angelistic passing thru New Mexico on his lonely way back home, safe trip back home to SOuth Los


bIg props to this dude bad ass car,and him driving that distance -partna should have gotten a free full gas tank.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Terco said:


> ..Angelistic passing thru New Mexico on his lonely way back home, safe trip back home to SOuth Los


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> bIg props to this dude bad ass car,and him driving that distance -partna should have gotten a free full gas tank.



...funny you should say this, he just sent me a text somewhere outside New Mexico....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

bad ass car's out there in TEXAS i'll be out there next year for sure big thank's to MAJESTICS for the food sat. night


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

no show stopping bikes? :dunno:


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

* SHOUT-OUT TO ALL THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILY & STAFF FOR PUTTING ON A BAD AZZ SHOW. MUCH RESPECT TO TIM (PEOPLE'S CHAMP) FOR KEEPING HIS WORD APPRECIATE IT HOMIE. -LATIN FANTASY C.C. & 











































*


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

TonyO said:


> no show stopping bikes? :dunno:


 why ?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

wher is all the bike pics at:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

96azteca_gold said:


> * SHOUT-OUT TO ALL THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILY & STAFF FOR PUTTING ON A BAD AZZ SHOW. MUCH RESPECT TO TIM (PEOPLE'S CHAMP) FOR KEEPING HIS WORD APPRECIATE IT HOMIE. -LATIN FANTASY C.C. &
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW YOU TAKE A FOUR DOOR MAKE IT A TWO DOOR VERT... AND MAKE IT A BAD MOFO.... AND DONT PLACE AT A SHOW.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I MEANT FOR THE ROYAL FLUSH.....*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> *I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW YOU TAKE A FOUR DOOR MAKE IT A TWO DOOR VERT... AND MAKE IT A BAD MOFO.... AND DONT PLACE AT A SHOW.....*


Royal Flush placed in it's class (90's luxury radical?), just not sweepstakes.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I UNDERSTAND BUT I KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND ME THATS A SWEEPS CAR


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

*A few more of my pics...*


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> ....My boy angel did it big....& it was an honor kickin it with him!!! Stylistics was Definetely in the house!! Be safe on the way home brother!!! Also big Ray Ray:thumbsup:


it was good to finally meet both yall


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Good show lots of nice rides and meet diffrent clubs from outta twn. Had a chance to meet twin from the big M and George loco 64.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dannysnty said:


> Good show lots of nice rides and meet diffrent clubs from outta twn. Had a chance to meet twin from the big M and George loco 64.


George Torrez was one of the judges right? I saw him walking around with Manuel Corbala all day, I wasn't sure if it was George, but I was pretty sure.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TonyO said:


> no show stopping bikes? :dunno:


lol you and them damn bikes


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

...My Homeboys' enclosed trailer getting messed up by the sand storms... :roflmao:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/082911-Dallas-Auto-Show-Features-Low-Riders


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Terco said:


> ...My Homeboys' enclosed trailer getting messed up by the sand storms... :roflmao:


Oh Shit! Have they made it home yet???


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just Got back to Little Rock.. Thanks D-Town . We had a dope time...


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Oh Shit! Have they made it home yet???


..not yet, still got the pedal to the metal.....hopefully in a couple more hours..:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rollin64 said:


> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/082911-Dallas-Auto-Show-Features-Low-Riders


nice.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Right on, tell them Homies it was cool kickin it with them at the show. Stylistics So. La!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Terco said:


> ...My Homeboys' enclosed trailer getting messed up by the sand storms... :roflmao:


O damn and I was thinkin of buyin me one of those type of enclosed trailors myself lol


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Right on, tell them Homies it was cool kickin it with them at the show. Stylistics So. La!!!!!!


..simon...Badd ass show and cool ass people! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Skim said:


> nice.



thanks SKIM


----------



## pharaohsie (Jan 24, 2007)

1st place 65-69 Mild custom & 3rd place best of show Traditional!!!:biggrin: PHARAOHS T.X. representing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

pharaohsie said:


> 1st place 65-69 Mild custom & 3rd place best of show Traditional!!!:biggrin: PHARAOHS T.X. representing!!!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 355962


One of my favs at the show...


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

pharaohsie said:


> 1st place 65-69 Mild custom & 3rd place best of show Traditional!!!:biggrin: PHARAOHS T.X. representing!!!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 355962


Dope color choice.


----------



## pharaohsie (Jan 24, 2007)

-old skool- said:


> One of my favs at the show...


Thanks for the props homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Royal Flush placed in it's class (90's luxury radical?), just not sweepstakes.





MISTER ED said:


> I UNDERSTAND BUT I KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND ME THATS A SWEEPS CAR


i agree with mister ed... aven 8 cents he didnt place sweetstakes??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

afterwards we hit the streets to go grub....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

hey skim any pics of primos caprice i see its done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shoulda seen these fools gas hopping on the freeway flying up 35 East


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> hey skim any pics of primos caprice i see its done


I have a couple homie let me find them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> kc majestics put it down


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> i agree with mister ed... aven 8 cents he didnt place sweetstakes??


That's the copper one right? He took 1st sweepstakes in the traditional class.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> shoulda seen these fools gas hopping on the freeway flying up 35 East


lol thats my homie.....all day everyday


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


>


wish i coulda made it down there with him.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Skim...:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool pics man..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> lol thats my homie.....all day everyday


yeah it was funny cuz I was rolling behind him and farras up 35 so as soon as the regal sarted gas hopping all the normal freeway traffic got scared and hit their brakes plus a cop had someone pulled over ahead, he didnt give a fuck, still kept swanging that regal.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> yeah it was funny cuz I was rolling behind him and farras up 35 so as soon as the regal sarted gas hopping all the normal freeway traffic got scared and hit their brakes plus a cop had someone pulled over ahead, he didnt give a fuck, still kept swanging that regal.


 He's a blast to ride to with. He's scares the shit out of me when I'm in the car and he gas hops. You should make your way to Detroit sometime. Wish I coulda made it out there. Looked like a great show. Coulda finally met you too.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

All I can say is that if it wasn't for you the people we wouldn't be able to have shows like this around here and that's why TORRES EMPIRE want to thank everybody who came, everybody who showed, all the solo riders, all the car clubs, and everybody else who helped us out. The show is about and for all of us so once again TORRES EMPIRE want to thank the real stars of the show.....YOU!!!!!!! THANKS FROM TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

People's Choice said:


> All I can say is that if it wasn't for you the people we wouldn't be able to have shows like this around here and that's why TORRES EMPIRE want to thank everybody who came, everybody who showed, all the solo riders, all the car clubs, and everybody else who helped us out. The show is about and for all of us so once again TORRES EMPIRE want to thank the real stars of the show.....YOU!!!!!!! THANKS FROM TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:



It was a GREAT show Timmay.. thanks for the very organized,smooth move - in and all the hard work you all put into this show.The staff was very polite and helpful. I don't know who that guy was with the Socios t on. He was very respectful, and helped us to move in quickly. It was better than last years! Looking forward to the next one.
CONGRATS TO SAM AND THE REST OF THE CREW ! :cheesy:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


 Good morning to everyone. It's about 7:30 a.m out here and before I go into work I wanted to thank everyone for all the positive comments about my car. Didn't know what reaction I was gonna get coming from out of town and busting it out for the first time but you all were Kool as Fuck people and I never did feel any friction or uncomfortable since I arrived there to the show around 4:30 a.m. Starting with Dominoe from Torres Empire Staff, he was Kool people then when I got into line and met GoodTimes Car Club, were also Kool and made me feel comfortable then the homies from OurStyle Car Club from Oklahoma were also beautiful people then meeting Skim from the world famous Majestics family was an honor bumping into Chito from Majestics and seeing the OGEES D Mack, Twin and the homie Rodney coming from my side of town from the COMPTON Chapter aswell was nice and all the other clubs that I did not name I'm sorry if I forgot but keep this lowrider trend going out there. Peace and I'm out. WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

any videos of the hop


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://youtu.be/Z8GDNcpPHJw


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> HURRY DOGGY........I KNOW YOU SHOT SOME GOOD ONES!


*You mean like this one *


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's about 7:30 a.m out here and before I go into work I wanted to thank everyone for all the positive comments about my car. Didn't know what reaction I was gonna get coming from out of town and busting it out for the first time but you all were Kool as Fuck people and I never did feel any friction or uncomfortable since I arrived there to the show around 4:30 a.m. Starting with Dominoe from Torres Empire Staff, he was Kool people then when I got into line and met GoodTimes Car Club, were also Kool and made me feel comfortable then the homies from OurStyle Car Club from Oklahoma were also beautiful people then meeting Skim from the world famous Majestics family was an honor bumping into Chito from Majestics and seeing the OGEES D Mack, Twin and the homie Rodney coming from my side of town from the COMPTON Chapter aswell was nice and all the other clubs that I did not name I'm sorry if I forgot but keep this lowrider trend going out there. Peace and I'm out. WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was cool meting you Angel.... the car was beautiful! I'll post a few pics shortly....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's about 7:30 a.m out here and before I go into work I wanted to thank everyone for all the positive comments about my car. Didn't know what reaction I was gonna get coming from out of town and busting it out for the first time but you all were Kool as Fuck people and I never did feel any friction or uncomfortable since I arrived there to the show around 4:30 a.m. Starting with Dominoe from Torres Empire Staff, he was Kool people then when I got into line and met GoodTimes Car Club, were also Kool and made me feel comfortable then the homies from OurStyle Car Club from Oklahoma were also beautiful people then meeting Skim from the world famous Majestics family was an honor bumping into Chito from Majestics and seeing the OGEES D Mack, Twin and the homie Rodney coming from my side of town from the COMPTON Chapter aswell was nice and all the other clubs that I did not name I'm sorry if I forgot but keep this lowrider trend going out there. Peace and I'm out. WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU MY FRIEND JUST GOT PUT IN THE HOMEBOY CLUB THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

did the primered 63 take any trophies?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

D~LowLady~E said:


> It was a GREAT show Timmay.. thanks for the very organized,smooth move - in and all the hard work you all put into this show.The staff was very polite and helpful. I don't know who that guy was with the Socios t on. He was very respectful, and helped us to move in quickly. It was better than last years! Looking forward to the next one.
> CONGRATS TO SAM AND THE REST OF THE CREW ! :cheesy:


WORDS CAN'T DESCRIBE HOW MUCH I WANNA THANK EVERYBODY FOR BEING A PART OF THIS.....THANK YOU:worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's about 7:30 a.m out here and before I go into work I wanted to thank everyone for all the positive comments about my car. Didn't know what reaction I was gonna get coming from out of town and busting it out for the first time but you all were Kool as Fuck people and I never did feel any friction or uncomfortable since I arrived there to the show around 4:30 a.m. Starting with Dominoe from Torres Empire Staff, he was Kool people then when I got into line and met GoodTimes Car Club, were also Kool and made me feel comfortable then the homies from OurStyle Car Club from Oklahoma were also beautiful people then meeting Skim from the world famous Majestics family was an honor bumping into Chito from Majestics and seeing the OGEES D Mack, Twin and the homie Rodney coming from my side of town from the COMPTON Chapter aswell was nice and all the other clubs that I did not name I'm sorry if I forgot but keep this lowrider trend going out there. Peace and I'm out. WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CHELADAS75 said:


> did the primered 63 take any trophies?


:shocked:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Skim said:


>


lots of bad ass cars,one of my favorites


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

A&M-Custom said:


> Gradulations to every that Placed at the CarShow we can back with 1st Place for the Cadillac & The 1st Place 60's with the 64 in it took best Hydraulics also took 2nd Place in Best Traditional In then the Hoper took 3rd PlaceIt was a good Show Can't wait for the Next One.
> View attachment 355678





CHELADAS75 said:


> did the primered 63 take any trophies?


not that I know of. There was rag impalas outside but a primered 63 INSIDE?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## domino79 (Aug 30, 2011)

hope everyone had a blast at the show.. angel from stylistics u got clean a ride glad u made it back bet that a long journey


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> did the primered 63 take any trophies?


Under Construction!! :shocked:

And Id rather see that Primed 63 than that First 48 Car or that Facebook car!! Pics upon request!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> Under Construction!! :shocked:
> 
> And Id rather see that Primed 63 than that First 48 Car or that Facebook car!! Pics upon request!!  :nicoderm:


Gotta admit it thought the First 48 car had a pretty creative display.... car was fugly, but the display was pretty clever.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Majestics bIg ups too you guys.you all had a bas ass line up


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

65rivi said:


> Gotta admit it thought the First 48 car had a pretty creative display.... car was fugly, but the display was pretty clever.


The pics i got dont show no display! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

supremes said:


> anymore photos of the white with purple patterned 64 impala? would like to see the back half of that bad ass paint job.


 THANKS HOMIE !!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> The pics i got dont show no display! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


I meant the dead guy laying in front with the cover on him and bullet markers on the floor around him, with the crime scene yellow tape.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> THANKS HOMIE !!


I got a real good one of that booty.... will post soon.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> George Torrez was one of the judges right? I saw him walking around with Manuel Corbala all day, I wasn't sure if it was George, but I was pretty sure.


 Simon bro I saw him Friday at the move inn wasn't sure if it was him or not so I asked him.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> THANKS HOMIE !!


Like this one?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Was cool meting you Angel.... the car was beautiful! I'll post a few pics shortly....


 Thanx likewise, ill be waiting for the pics. Ur camera was better than my cell. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

People's Choice said:


> YOU MY FRIEND JUST GOT PUT IN THE HOMEBOY CLUB THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU:thumbsup:


 Thanx Mr. TIM. The pleasure was all mine. Like I said earlier this morning everyone treated me great out there and u was one of them.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanx to u too La Reina Del Mundo... glad to see women are into this as much as the men. Thanx "Queen"


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

domino79 said:


> hope everyone had a blast at the show.. angel from stylistics u got clean a ride glad u made it back bet that a long journey


 Thanx big homie. Yea I got home last night at about 12 midnight then unloading the car off the trailer and all the display stuff by myself by then it was 2. LOL. But well worth it. Great show Dallas riders.....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> Like this one?


 NICE PIC!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx likewise, ill be waiting for the pics. Ur camera was better than my cell. LOL


Your wish is my command.... you ready.....
..... nah I don't think you are Angel......
.................
.......................
..............................
...................................


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Angelistic 1959 Impala.*

....thanks Angel for letting me get up close and personal with your ride, it's a beautiful work of art.... also thanks to my amazing model Martha.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's about 7:30 a.m out here and before I go into work I wanted to thank everyone for all the positive comments about my car. Didn't know what reaction I was gonna get coming from out of town and busting it out for the first time but you all were Kool as Fuck people and I never did feel any friction or uncomfortable since I arrived there to the show around 4:30 a.m. Starting with Dominoe from Torres Empire Staff, he was Kool people then when I got into line and met GoodTimes Car Club, were also Kool and made me feel comfortable then the homies from OurStyle Car Club from Oklahoma were also beautiful people then meeting Skim from the world famous Majestics family was an honor bumping into Chito from Majestics and seeing the OGEES D Mack, Twin and the homie Rodney coming from my side of town from the COMPTON Chapter aswell was nice and all the other clubs that I did not name I'm sorry if I forgot but keep this lowrider trend going out there. Peace and I'm out. WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you made it home safe bro....:thumbsup: & your always welcome regardless of a show or just a trip out to Dallas or Oklahoma!!


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

*Tiempos Locos C.C. rides reppin' Longview, TX*

Beto's Caddy









Mike's Olds









Curtis' Kermit & new Trike

















Marcos new project









We had a good time at the show. Lotta nice rides and nice location! Hope it goes down again like that next year!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


>


 NICE PIC...


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rikki's Rag 
I got more pictures ill be working on the next few days.... Great show T.E.!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

finally made it to my first show in TX....thanks everyone for the hospitality and to the Torres Empire staff for looking out


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

65rivi said:


> ....thanks Angel for letting me get up close and personal with your ride, it's a beautiful work of art.... also thanks to my amazing model Martha.


Thanks for the great pictures........... And yeah you right Angel is not ready for these pics....:thumbsup: 

Congrats once again Angel on your hard work and dedicataion, the ride came out sick.......... :worship:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> *You mean like this one *



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 28 users browsing this thread. (15 members and 13 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*-JUICY 93-* 
*Mr. Famous* 
*Sr.Castro* 
*PRESIDENTEZ* 
*Charles254* 
*lowrivi1967* 
*HMART1970* 
*Skim* 
*travieso1u* 
*WestTxFinest* 
*unique27* 
*DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE* 
*imp1962* 
*RIDINDRTY64*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Thanks for the great pictures........... And yeah you right Angel is not ready for these pics....:thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats once again Angel on your hard work and *dedication*, the ride came out sick.......... :worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx big homie. Yea I got home last night at about 12 midnight then unloading the car off the trailer and all the display stuff by myself by then it was 2. LOL. But well worth it. Great show Dallas riders.....


You get no sympathy from me, you had your chance to store that ride here and fly back, but no!!! 

Glad to hear you made it back safe, sure could of saved you some gas though homie, maybe next time.

:nicoderm:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> finally made it to my first show in TX....thanks everyone for the hospitality and to the Torres Empire staff for looking out


 Tonz it was great to meet you! I can now take you off my bucket list! LOL.Sorry that Texas Heat didn't treat you better.... Trust me you never get used to it!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL PICS OF ANGELISTICS 1960 IMPALA"SKY'S THE LIMIT"


65rivi said:


> ....thanks Angel for letting me get up close and personal with your ride, it's a beautiful work of art.... also thanks to my amazing model Martha.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

A few pics of pelon passin thru the shop here in AZ on his journey back home


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

DAAAAANGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Always good to see my brutha from anutha mutha


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FEW OF MY FLIKAS


















































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


>



Dang bro! Te sales! You know what...I'm not even gonna post anymore pictures. :worship:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> Dang bro! Te sales! You know what...I'm not even gonna post anymore pictures. :worship:


*TU SIGELE CARNAL!!! QUITE HOLDING BACK AND DROPPPP EM(no ****)!!!*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

here are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 10 guests) 

Texas 61 Impala
RIDINDRTY64
SOLO-STYLE
COOLCAD01
low4life74
HMART1970
*BUD*
E DUB
drew-barry-86
davidj926
CITYBOY214
eriks66


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

65rivi said:


> Your wish is my command.... you ready.....
> ..... nah I don't think you are Angel......
> .................
> .......................
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> *TU SIGELE CARNAL!!! QUITE HOLDING BACK AND DROPPPP EM(no ****)!!!*


*
Bring the Rain!*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*The Hop*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Shout out to Sam and Cookie, you brought a very good show to DFW area. I ran into people that I haven't seen in a long time, old friends from the DFW area and many from out of town. Move in went smoothly and I was out quick once the show ended.. The staff did a good job..

1st Place for my Panel truck and 1st place for my lonely bike (12in).. And no I did take any pic's but it did happen...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

D~LowLady~E said:


> It was a GREAT show Timmay.. thanks for the very organized,smooth move - in and all the hard work you all put into this show.The staff was very polite and helpful. I don't know who that guy was with the Socios t on. He was very respectful, and helped us to move in quickly. It was better than last years! Looking forward to the next one.
> CONGRATS TO SAM AND THE REST OF THE CREW ! :cheesy:


That guy with the socios tee is my dad the owner of STRICTLY BUSINESS thanks for everyone being patient


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Step Your Game Up*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> That guy with the socios tee is my dad the owner of STRICTLY BUSINESS thanks for everyone being patient


Hey buddy! I was supposed to give your dad my info, but I left and completely forgot to look for him.. I was Raul the photographer that stayed while they were judging... can you give him my email when you get a chance... [email protected]


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


65rivi said:


>


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Royal Flush*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*All Wrapped Up*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice pix of the show. wish i could have made it out.......:banghead: hopefully next year and i'll be bring a ride to put in....:x:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*8 Cents*


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

best show I been to in a long time.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Skim said:


> lol you and them damn bikes


I'll take my title taking trike over a street cruizer anyday. Now where them damn bike pics at? :twak:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

damn thats sick!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

KILLER SHOTS AS ALWAYS!!!!!!


65rivi said:


>


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Good to see Majestics and Latin Kustoms making some noise in the club standings! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Dang bro! Te sales! You know what...I'm not even gonna post anymore pictures. :worship:


...Supp 65rivi, You get down with your pics too, Gracias Carnal! Much Appreciated and enjoyed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Wuutt up Skim, you got some badd ass flics too, good lookin out to all that posted, really enjoying all this bad rides!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

65rivi said:


>


 fucking insane....wow


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> fucking insane....wow


Thanks.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Terco said:


> ...Supp 65rivi, You get down with your pics too, Gracias Carnal! Much Appreciated and enjoyed!:thumbsup:


It's was cool meeting Angel, and the car was NICE, so I'm glad I was able to get some pictures of it. Tell Angel I'll email him the link with all the pics that I took of the car.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I had a great time at this show. This was my first time to Dallas all the way from Nor Cal, it was great meeting all the new people and seeing some old friends too. The Dallas and surrounding areas have alot of nice rides.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Prominent C.C.*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Good Times C.C.*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Outer Limits*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*King 61*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

BAD ASS PICS RIVI !!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> BAD ASS PICS RIVI !!


Thanks Dirty!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dueces from the man himself!*


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

RAUL NICE PICTURES AND THAT 58 IS A BADASS RIDE,,


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> RAUL NICE PICTURES AND THAT 58 IS A BADASS RIDE,,


Thanks bro! Did any of you guys make it out?...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

65rivi said:


>


badass pics homie good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

djskillz214 said:


> badass pics homie good work...:thumbsup:


Thanks homeboy, I was enjoying your mixes the day of the show.. do you have any mixed cd's for sale? I just "friended you on FB, by the way, thanks for the request.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

65rivi said:


> Thanks homeboy, I was enjoying your mixes the day of the show.. do you have any mixed cd's for sale? I just "friended you on FB, by the way, thanks for the request.


preciate it homie ...i got a few but can always make new 1s and no problem da pics are badass if u got any others of our club let me know i like your work ...and if u need any music just get at me wenever


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

65rivi said:


> ....thanks Angel for letting me get up close and personal with your ride, it's a beautiful work of art.... also thanks to my amazing model Martha.


 Dammmmmm. Ur right I wasn't ready. Those pics came out beautiful. U even made my car look nicer. Lmao..... j/k. U have talent congratulations bro. I'll be waiting for u to send them to my e-mail. Thanx a lot once again. My number is (310)490-8491 incase u need it.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

65rivi said:


> ....thanks Angel for letting me get up close and personal with your ride, it's a beautiful work of art.... also thanks to my amazing model Martha.


*
Beautiful ride... PM sent*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow what a badass show .......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Chavez, did you make it?? I hate that I missed it.. Damn bruh these were some nice ass rides..*


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

HEY BRO,ME AND OMAR GOT OUT THERE ON SATURDAY ON SET UP DAY,AND CHECKED OUT ALL THE CLEAN RIDES,HAD TO WORK SUNDAY SO COULD MAKE IT,**I SEE ALL THE NICE PICTURES YOU TOOK**** AND THANKS FOR THE PICTURES AT KELLERS,RUBEN SENT THEM TO ME,AND BRO WE WILL MAKE IT ON THE NEXT SHOW,,WE STILL NEED TO SET UP THAT CRUISE WE WERE TAKING ABOUT.OK TAKE CARE AND I'LL SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

65rivi said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> HEY BRO,ME AND OMAR GOT OUT THERE ON SATURDAY ON SET UP DAY,AND CHECKED OUT ALL THE CLEAN RIDES,HAD TO WORK SUNDAY SO COULD MAKE IT,**I SEE ALL THE NICE PICTURES YOU TOOK**** AND THANKS FOR THE PICTURES AT KELLERS,RUBEN SENT THEM TO ME,AND BRO WE WILL MAKE IT ON THE NEXT SHOW,,WE STILL NEED TO SET UP THAT CRUISE WE WERE TAKING ABOUT.OK TAKE CARE AND I'LL SEE YOU SOON.


Bummer I was hoping you would go so that I can give you a couple shots that I printed out for you guys, well I guess I'll just give them to my bro so he can give them to Ruben next time he goes in to cut his hair.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

65rivi said:


>


Was this truck from Cali?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope is from South Texas... No sure if it was built in Texas or Cali....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

65rivi said:


> Nope is from South Texas... No sure if it was built in Texas or Cali....


it was from TEMPE AZ. BI guys bought it from Mando from KARZICON


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Who hired the models? Stevie Wonder. Nice cars though.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Who hired the models? Stevie Wonder. Nice cars though.


No, a friend of mine is a make up artist, and she wanted to do something different, so she brought these girls which I think are beautiful... we didn't want to do the bikini big booty, big boobs thing this year because she said it's been done to death. So we went this route, and I think it worked out nice for a change. Something different.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

bump512 said:


> cool


Thanks bro.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

65rivi said:


> we didn't want to do the bikini big booty, big boobs thing this year because she said it's been done to death.


FYI, the bikini big booty, big boobs thing CAN NEVER and WILL NEVER be done to death at car shows. With that being said, however, We personally dig the style you went with for something different...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> No, a friend of mine is a make up artist, and she wanted to do something different, so she brought these girls which I think are beautiful... we didn't want to do the bikini big booty, big boobs thing this year because she said it's been done to death. So we went this route, and I think it worked out nice for a change. Something different.


*RAUL...YOUR CAMERA, YOUR TIME AND YOUR PHOTOSHOOTS....NO NEED TO EXPLAIN BRO. TOP NOTCH WORK IN EACH SHOT!!!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


> FYI, the bikini big booty, big boobs thing CAN NEVER and WILL NEVER be done to death at car shows. With that being said, however, We personally dig the style you went with for something different...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

streetseen.com said:


> FYI, the bikini big booty, big boobs thing CAN NEVER and WILL NEVER be done to death at car shows. With that being said, however, We personally dig the style you went with for something different...


 LOL, I could not agree with you more! I should've added "qoute" marks because that's what my friend said. But thanks for the compliment.... Got nothing but repect for your shots. I'm happy with the pics, I didn't have the proper lighting, should've brought some soft boxes, but I learned alot. An hope to get better shots next time. Thanks for compliment!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

SkysDaLimit said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



*YOU BETTER GIVE IT A THUMBS UP....GOT YOUR WORK ALL OVER IT:worship:








*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

65rivi said:


> Tonz it was great to meet you! I can now take you off my bucket list! LOL.Sorry that Texas Heat didn't treat you better.... Trust me you never get used to it!


it was good meeting you to homie....are you going to make it out to Vegas this year? Bad ass pictures from the show man....you get down 

the heat sucked but the hospitality I received in Dallas was great


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> it was good meeting you to homie....are you going to make it out to Vegas this year? Bad ass pictures from the show man....you get down
> 
> the heat sucked but the hospitality I received in Dallas was great


I'm not sure I'll be able to make it to Vegas... but I plan on trying... looking for flights this week just in case...


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Bummer I was hoping you would go so that I can give you a couple shots that I printed out for you guys, well I guess I'll just give them to my bro so he can give them to Ruben next time he goes in to cut his hair.


OK SOUNDS GOOD.GOING TO THE INVASION SHOW THIS SATURDAY IN DEEP ELLUM DALLAS


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes sir I was planning on going out there, you guys going?..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

65rivi said:


>


 DAMMM ! THESE ARE SOME BADASS PICS HOMIE U THROW DOWN ON YOUR WORK !!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> DAMMM ! THESE ARE SOME BADASS PICS HOMIE U THROW DOWN ON YOUR WORK !!!


THAT 6TREY IS SICK


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

65rivi said:


> LOL, I could not agree with you more! I should've added "qoute" marks because that's what my friend said. But thanks for the compliment.... Got nothing but repect for your shots. I'm happy with the pics, I didn't have the proper lighting, should've brought some soft boxes, but I learned alot. An hope to get better shots next time. Thanks for compliment!


Now don't get me wrong, the photos, the clarity are awesome. The girls just aren't what I'm use to when you hit a Lowrider show. The sluttier, the better in my book!


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


65rivi said:


> Yes sir I was planning on going out there, you guys going?..


 YEA WILL BE THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLD G - MAN 57 (Aug 18, 2011)

65RIVI I WAS WONDERING WHAT LENS AND FLASH YOU WERE USING TO TAKE YOUR PICTURES THEY WERE GREAT .


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I used 4 different lens'. A couple of wide angle lens and a fisheye lens.... as far as flash I used two off camera flashes on the night shots (mostly the ones with the girls) all the rest where taken without a flash.


----------



## OLD G - MAN 57 (Aug 18, 2011)

OK THANK YOU 65 RIVI.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I still dont see any pictures of the top bikes that were at the show. HATERS!! :twak:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I still dont see any pictures of the top bikes that were at the show. HATERS!! :twak:


 i been askn the same thing.


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

TonyO said:


> I still dont see any pictures of the top bikes that were at the show. HATERS!! :twak:


Torres empire got the pics of all the bikes on his facebook, go check them out bro....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

65rivi said:


> I used 4 different lens'. A couple of wide angle lens and a fisheye lens.... as far as flash I used two off camera flashes on the night shots (mostly the ones with the girls) all the rest where taken without a flash.


YOU GOT MAD SKILLS HOMIE!!! ALL YOU NEED IS A BAD ASS SIGNATURE/LOGO/WATERMARK ON THE CORNERS OF EVERY PIC!!!!
WHAT WOULD YOUR PHOTOGRAPHER NAME BE? :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually already have a logo, but I was to lazy to put it on these pics.

I just use my name, nothing fancy. Just simple and to the point. I want te picture to speak for itself.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


65rivi said:


> I actually already have a logo, but I was to lazy to put it on these pics.
> 
> I just use my name, nothing fancy. Just simple and to the point. I want te picture to speak for itself.


----------



## soccerdad04 (May 31, 2010)




----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOK
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


DOPE ASS LAS VEGAS SHOW 2011 COMMERCIAL





RICK ROSS VIDEO SHOOT PREVIEW






YOU CAN VIEW THE REST OF MY VIDEOS @
http://www.youtube.com/user/ImpalaProRealityTv?feature=mhee


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got some of the baddest pic's of chrome & candy that where shot at the Dallas Show... you got to see!!! NOW up on our website!Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html







United!!!We can make a difference......[/SIZE][/I]


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool Pics...


----------

